# Can Am vs Brute Force video



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

that guy needs some riding lessons! lol


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

I dont think either one of them really knows how to ride, lol


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

It might be a better comparison if the same rider took both quads through.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Coolwizard said:


> It might be a better comparison if the same rider took both quads through.


I dont think thats the point... haha


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

I think this is what happens when a couple of city boys watch a video on youtube and go buy some bike's and head to the trails. lol I think both riders were pretty equal in there capabilities


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

MonsterRenegade said:


> I think this is what happens when a couple of city boys watch a video on youtube and go buy some bike's and head to the trails. lol I think both riders were pretty equal in there capabilities


I'm not sure either had much capabilities. ...lol They did hit the hole differently. It would have been interesting to see if the brute rider could have done any better on the outty. ...it might have even made a good comercial for Can Am ...lol


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

it was hard to tell what kind of tires were on the brute.. looked like mudlite xtrs or those outlaw msts... or something of the likes... and the can am had silverbacks... I can vouch for tires make a big difference in water... my buddy did that same thing that he did at first and made a loop in the water when he had his swamplites cuz they just don't have the paddle action that the backs do... and I went through the same hole he did with no problems...


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

:rockn: :rockn: :rockn: nuff said.


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

baha. i like the whole hump the seat thing, but nonetheless that brute sounded SAWEET! muzzy i presume.


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

at 0:46 he was humpin the ***** out of the seat!!!


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

There was plenty of time to listen to it since it wasnt going anywhere!


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

The hump it technique doesn't work for that type of mud riding.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

BigBruteSteve said:


> at 0:46 he was humpin the ***** out of the seat!!!


Maybe he just really "loves" is brute... LOL... This is why your first quad should be something a little smaller than the big boys... LOL... Maybe something like a 500 scrambler...LMAO I expect a reply to that one...LOL...

I know you will get another brute one day... Just givin you a hard time... LOL


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

badazzbrute said:


> Maybe he just really "loves" is brute... LOL... This is why your first quad should be something a little smaller than the big boys... LOL... Maybe something like a 500 scrambler...LMAO I expect a reply to that one...LOL...
> 
> I know you will get another brute one day... Just givin you a hard time... LOL


You suck. But I didnt cut it no slack did I :rockn: haha!


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> You suck. But I didnt cut it no slack did I :rockn: haha!


Most definately not... You give her heck. But you should have seen that glare in your eyes after taking the brute for a drive..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

badazzbrute said:


> Most definately not... You give her heck. But you should have seen that glare in your eyes after taking the brute for a drive..


haha... I think they call that "lust" :bigok:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yall 2 get a room . now back on subject. yea that homie on the brute had no clue how to water ride and the seat hump manuever was funny.. i think tires made the difference...


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

MonsterRenegade said:


> I think this is what happens when a couple of city boys watch a video on youtube and go buy some bike's and head to the trails. lol I think both riders were pretty equal in there capabilities


All right, what have you got against us city folks? Just because a guy can handle a horse, doesn't mean he can handle a quad. In fact, because he was humping the seat maybe he thought he could get the quad to respond the way his horse does.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Speaking of seat humping.....
When Walker's buddy hit the buddy hole at Mudstock on his Honda with his girl on back and got stuck......that was a really nice seat hump she was doing to help out..:bigok:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

monsterbrute750 said:


> Speaking of seat humping.....
> When Walker's buddy hit the buddy hole at Mudstock on his Honda with his girl on back and got stuck......that was a really nice seat hump she was doing to help out..:bigok:


i know thats right come on.... :saevilw:


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

walker said:


> yall 2 get a room . now back on subject. yea that homie on the brute had no clue how to water ride and the seat hump manuever was funny.. i think tires made the difference...


No need for a room, we have the forum... LOL... The whole seat humpidy hump was pretty funny... However, I feel for the Brute. Poor thing got violated....


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

That place looks Idntical to a spot in Wilson Creek here, I was like WOW!!!!

Poor Brute, I bet there were some thrashed CV boots after that deal, that loose gravel is righteous on Boots when ya do that kinda quality ridin....... Um.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Big D said:


> All right, what have you got against us city folks? Just because a guy can handle a horse, doesn't mean he can handle a quad. In fact, because he was humping the seat maybe he thought he could get the quad to respond the way his horse does.


Now thats just wrong Big D, lol
Besides I love city folks! The more of them living in condo's, apartments, sub divisions makes living in the country that much more peacefull!


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

MonsterRenegade said:


> Now thats just wrong Big D, lol
> Besides I love city folks! The more of them living in condo's, apartments, sub divisions makes living in the country that much more peacefull!


 
Amen brother...


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah yeah....I've been on this site long enough to know enough of you guys pretty well. I have my doubts that country living is THAT peaceful where you live


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

thats y we carry guns tho. i quick squeeze of the trigger in the air and every one hugs and grabs a beer lol


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

byrd said:


> thats y we carry guns tho. i quick squeeze of the trigger in the air and every one hugs and grabs a beer lol


Too true, too true... And everyone just loves everyone else... LOL... Ever notice how fast the beer disappears after the peace making? lol


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Its very quite on my little 28acre lot. Been here 9 years now and had 2 cars come down my driveway that didnt belong. One was a Kirby vac salesman that cost me $2800 and the other was a car load of Jahova whitnesses, they cost me around $7. 3 rounds of Hornady balistic tip 325gr bullets from my S&W 500 magnum. It was worth the $7 to know they wont be back to visit. NO i didnt shoot them, just a few warning shots from my hand cannon!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i suffered thruogh the video twice , an only seen the caned ham follow the brutes track `1 time, would say brute to this so called challange


----------

